# Welche Lupenleuchte ?



## rheumakay (25 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
nun ist es leider soweit - ich werde alt...ich habe doch arge Probleme beim löten (ich meine jetzt nicht trinken ) die Bauteile mit dem Auge scharf zu sehen. (trotz Brille)
Ich möchte mir eine Lupenleuchte zulegen, ich weiß aber nicht welche.
Es gibt da ja die unterschiedlichsten Vergrößerungen.
Ich habe da jetzt eine bei Pollin eine gesehen, die hat eine 1,75 fache Vergößerung, sowie für plus 5Euro eine Ersatzlinse mit 2,6facher Vergößerung)
Was habt ihr für welche ? Habt ihr da Vorschläge /Tipps?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2019)

Wenn du eine Brille trägst, dann hast du doch bestimmt einen Optiker deines Vertrauens.
Da würd ich mal mit ner Hand voller elektronischer Bauelemente vorschauen und mich mal beraten lassen.

Die Pollin-Leuchtlupe ist verdammt klein (100mm). Für das Löten und Bestücken von Platinen ist das arg wenig.
Fürs vernünftige Arbeiten sollte eine Lupeleuchte auch eine gute Abbildungsqualität in den Randbereichen haben.
Aber das ist dann eine andere Preisklasse als bei Pollin.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ing_Lupo (25 Mai 2019)

Hallo

ich habe mir eine Stirnlupe mit LED besorgt.

Ist aus der Bucht. Reicht zum klemmleistenverdrahten aus.

Habe 3,5 diopt.


----------



## Gleichstromer (27 Mai 2019)

Ich habe so eine: https://www.weidinger.eu/shop/optis...erung/daylight/daylight_lupenleuchten/wl38615
komme damit (und Brille) auch bei SMD sehr gut zurecht. 
Mir reicht die 1,75 Vergrösserung, dann ist auch die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit nicht so groß. Die gute Ausleuchtung hilft auch sehr.


----------



## infomike (28 Mai 2019)

Ich habe diese im Einsatz.

Reicht vollkommen aus und macht auch schön hell. 

Gruß Infomike


----------



## Gleichstromer (28 Mai 2019)

infomike schrieb:


> Ich habe diese im Einsatz.
> 
> Reicht vollkommen aus und macht auch schön hell.
> 
> Gruß Infomike



Bei den Lampen verbog sich immer das untere Gelenk mitsamt Drehzapfen, da haben wir dann massive Mittelstücke mit gedrehtem Zapfen für gebaut. Optisch gibts aber nix zu kritisieren, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## rheumakay (30 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Infos.
So richtig entscheiden kann ich mich noch nicht.
Allerdings möchte ich nicht 100 Ocken für eine Lupe investieren, da ich diese mittlerweile nur rein als Hobby benutze (Modellbau u.ä.).
Selbst dazu komme ich nur selten. Dennoch benötige ich solch ein Gerät.

Danke und einen tollen Vatertag(Christi Himmelfahrt). Tom


----------



## nilpferd (31 Mai 2019)

Schau Dir mal diese hier an. Habe ich seit einem Jahr fast täglich im Einsatz. Kann mich nicht beklagen:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00PSCTRTK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe die hier, voll zufrieden, geht auch mit Batterie:

https://www.reichelt.de/platinenhal...ls-helfende-hand-halter-fp-45241-p188164.html


----------

